# Como funcionan los microcontroladores?



## XPINGARDA (Mar 17, 2006)

Hola. Necesito saber como funcionan (explicado brevemente) los microcontroladores.
Gracias


----------



## kain589 (Mar 17, 2006)

Les introduces un programa y lo ejecutan (mas simple?)


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 17, 2006)

> Les introduces un programa y lo ejecutan (mas simple?)


----------



## XPINGARDA (Mar 18, 2006)

Pos no lo entiendo chico.
Teneis msn pa chatear sobre l tema??
como metes el programa?
pa k sirven todas esas patillas?


----------



## Geo (Mar 20, 2006)

Los microcontroladores tienen puertos de entrada y salida (los pines/patitas alrededor del encapsulado), sirven para comunicarse con el exterior.
Los microcontroladores son computadoras de propósito específico, enfocados a una sola tarea (y no a multitud de ellas como puede ser una PC).
Los microcontradores generalmente se encuentran "embebidos" dentro de otro dispositivo.
Los microcontroladores generalmente son pequeños y de un costo no muy elevado.

Una vez energizado, un microcontrolador busca el programa con el cual fué cargado, lo carga en memoria y lo ejecuta. De acuerdo a la secuencia del programa, lee datos por sus puertos de entrada, los procesa y envía datos a través de su puerto de salida.

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------



## maunix (Mar 21, 2006)

XPINGARDA dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Necesito saber como funcionan (explicado simplemente) los microcontroladores.
> Gracias



El punto es saber a qué apunta tu pregunta.

Es una pregunta que si bien puede ser simple la respuesta, está hecha muy poco inteligentemente (disculpa no quiero ofenderte) pero es como preguntarle a un mecánico como funciona un vehículo... y obviamente te puede responder "poniendole la llave y haciendola girar" o bien explicarte todos los detalles de la combustión, del movimiento de las piezas etc... y aún asi podria quedarse corto y tenerte que explicar la quimica del combustible o bien el hardware que actualmente usan! etc!


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 21, 2006)

> Es una pregunta que si bien puede ser simple la respuesta, está hecha muy poco inteligentemente (disculpa no quiero ofenderte) pero es como preguntarle a un mecánico como funciona un vehículo... y obviamente te puede responder "poniendole la llave y haciendola girar" o bien explicarte todos los detalles de la combustión, del movimiento de las piezas etc... y aún asi podria quedarse corto y tenerte que explicar la quimica del combustible o bien el hardware que actualmente usan! etc!



Estoy de acuerdo en ese punto,por que la respuesta devera estar enmarcada en la intensión de pregunta asi tendra un tipo de respuesta si solo pregunta por cultura general,por si escucho el terminino en algun lado y otro tipo si realmente le interesa el tema y desea hacer alguna actividad presente futura con la información recolectada. 




> Los microcontroladores son computadoras de propósito específico, enfocados a una sola tarea (y no a multitud de ellas como puede ser una PC).



Los microcontroladores basados en el core ARM si pueden correr multitarea


----------



## Geo (Mar 21, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> > Los microcontroladores son computadoras de propósito específico, enfocados a una sola tarea (y no a multitud de ellas como puede ser una PC).
> 
> 
> 
> Los microcontroladores basados en el core ARM si pueden correr multitarea


Entonces podemos poner "Los microcontroladores en su mayoría (o generalmente) son de propósito específico, enfocados a una sola tarea. Hay microcontroladores, como los basados en el core ARM, que si pueden ejecutar aplicaciones multitarea." 

Por cierto, también se puede checar en la Wikipedia .

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 21, 2006)

Geo dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, también se puede checar en la Wikipedia .



Esto parece ser lo que nuestro amigo buscaba.


----------



## maunix (Mar 21, 2006)

Geo dijo:
			
		

> lalosoft dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad la multitarea es una cuestión que es solo REAL cuando hay varios microprocesadores o microcontroladores.  Sino, es 'como si' fuera multitarea.  Esto lo gestiona el sistema operativo que es un software que corre por debajo de los demás software.

Es cierto que hay arquitecturas más adecuadas para la multitarea y otras menos, pero en sí un microprocesador no puede hacer 'dos cosas totalmente separadas' a la vez durante muchos ciclos de instrucción. 

Incluso en los microprocesadores que tienen varios pipelines de ejecución, en realidad esto es efectivo siempre que un pipeline o tubería no necesite uun dato que esté en el otro pipeline.  Este tipo de decisiones son tomadas por el microprocesador en tiempo de ejecución , es esta una de las maravillas de la tecnología y de hecho tienen un mini sistema operativo.  

De todas formas, no soy experto en los ARM pero de leer de los Microprocesadores de Intel uno puede hacer sus asociaciones, tal vez esté muuy equivocado pero es que en definitiva es muy complicado tener un micro que haga 2 cosas a la vez y que esas 2 cosas no se interfieran y encima no utilicen los mismos registros,  etc!  Se producen colisiones, etc.

De todas formas, la explicación de Wikipedia... fue pasmosa.  Leí eso y realmente me dio verguenza ajena, no me parecec un buen artículo al menos la versión en castellano.

Alguien puede explicarme si conoce de esto? *Los modernos microcontroladores frecuentemente incluyen un lenguaje de programación integrado, como el BASIC que se utiliza bastante con este propósito.*


----------



## portal7 (Mar 25, 2006)

Encontre esto no se si servira.
http://cholopic.pe.nu/


----------



## Geo (Mar 25, 2006)

magio dijo:
			
		

> De todas formas, la explicación de Wikipedia... fue pasmosa.  Leí eso y realmente me dio verguenza ajena, no me parecec un buen artículo al menos la versión en castellano.


Yo esperaba que xpingarda fuera el primero en quejarse (porque no se menciona precisamente el funcionamiento) , pero si, creo que en parte tienes razón, aunque yo no la calificaría de pasmosa. Por otro lado, si no tiene problemas con el inglés, puede probar en howstuffworks.com, parece estar algo mejor (aunque no la he leído completa).

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 26, 2006)

> Alguien puede explicarme si conoce de esto? Los modernos microcontroladores frecuentemente incluyen un lenguaje de programación integrado, como el BASIC que se utiliza bastante con este propósito.



¿Te Refieres al BASIC STAMP,8052 Basic o al BASCOM?.En todo caso ninguno de estos es nuevo o moderno.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Mar 26, 2006)

Hola XPINGARDA,

He publicado una respuesta a tu pregunta en la siguiente liga:

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=4&forum=3

A lo mejor te pueda servir,  cualquier duda o comentario puedes preguntar algo más específico, por aquí hay muchos compañeros que saben mejor que yo sobre éstas cosas.

Saludos,

El P@n@

KEDO Electronic Product Design
"Electronics Open to Perfection"
www.kedo.com.mx


----------



## XPINGARDA (Mar 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias.
Disculpad la tardanza, estuve ausente. La pregunta iba enfocada a todos los puntos de vista posible, ya que no tenia ni idea de para que valian. Más o menos les cogere el tranquillo.

Un saludo.


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 27, 2006)

creo que si quieres aprender a usar un microcontrolador debes investigar un poco primero sobre sistemas digitales basicos ya sea registros, flip-flops, decodificadores, multiplexores etc. o si no no vas a saber con lo que estas tratando. Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Mar 27, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> > Alguien puede explicarme si conoce de esto? Los modernos microcontroladores frecuentemente incluyen un lenguaje de programación integrado, como el BASIC que se utiliza bastante con este propósito.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Te Refieres al BASIC STAMP,8052 Basic o al BASCOM?.En todo caso ninguno de estos es nuevo o moderno.



Hasta ahora en los microcontroladores que he usado, no he visto que traigan un basic INCORPORADO.  Uno a lo sumo tiene un compilador de basic.....

Además el BASIC no es ni cerca el lenguaje más usado en los microcontroladores.  Primero está el C y luego cerquita el ensamblador..... muuucho despues viene todo el resto.


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 28, 2006)

Trabaje una vez con BasicStamp que en el fondo es un PIC con licencia Embedded (actualmente en manos de PARALLAX inc) y trae un interprete de Basic orientado al hardware del modulo, el lenguaje es bastante rigido por no decir tieso, conosco gente que le encanta este sistema, tambien conosco gente que intento hacer (al igual que yo) algo util con el, pero no se llega a nada.


----------



## maunix (Mar 31, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> Trabaje una vez con BasicStamp que en el fondo es un PIC con licencia Embedded (actualmente en manos de PARALLAX inc) y trae un interprete de Basic orientado al hardware del modulo, el lenguaje es bastante rigido por no decir tieso, conosco gente que le encanta este sistema, tambien conosco gente que intento hacer (al igual que yo) algo util con el, pero no se llega a nada.



De todas formas, estamos hablando de que ALGUIEN le grabó el interprete basic... es decir que en definitiva lo que dice Wikipedia creo que está mal o al menos yo estoy poco informaciónrmado y realmente vienen microcontroladores asi...  Espero se entienda mi idea.


A mi modo de verlo, el basic es para el que se inicia o para los niños, para que aprendan a perder el miedo a la programación.

Luego uno realmente está atado con el basic y necesita otra potencia y otra eficiencia.  Es ahí donde surge el C.


----------



## Aristides (Oct 26, 2006)

Creo que este libro te puede aclarar algo:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/WAMv1_1Spanish.pdf
Actualmente existe por lo menos un microcontrolador que puede realizar verdadera multifunción (blog escrito por mi hijo):
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/blogger/blog.php?user=aristidesIV&start=2


----------



## joselito1 (Ene 5, 2009)

He comprado un microcontrolador y tien una placa board (para colocar componentes, como condensadores, resistencias etc ). Mi pregunta es la siguiente: Como coloco el board a la placa dode viene el microcontrolador. Y si quiero hacer un circuito en el board como programo el microcontrolador para que me verifique el circuito. Me lo podria responder alguien. Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 5, 2009)

> Como coloco el board a la placa dode viene el microcontrolador


Al venderte la placa board, te debieron haber dado un documento con el diagrama de conexiones (puertos, alimentacion , etc), solo guiate con eso y con la hoja de datos del microcontrolador (uC) .



> Y si quiero hacer un circuito en el board como programo el microcontrolador para que me verifique el circuito


El uC se programa usando hardware donde pones al uC fisicamente y software donde editas las intrucciones para el uC. No dices que microcontrolador tienes.


----------



## joselito1 (Ene 6, 2009)

Lo que tengo es un entrenador electronico que vien con una placa board, pues bien en la parte de apoyo de la placa board tiene un adhesivo para que lo pege a la superficie libre del entrenador electronico. Pues bien, que una vez realizado el circuito en la placa board, para comprobar el buen estado del circuito realizado, tengo que conectar cables de 0,6 mm cuadrado de la placa board a los elementos que forman el entrenador electronico. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: donde tengo que conectar esos cables o conductores. En el entrenador  electronico viene una serie de agujeros que hay creo que se conecta los cables. El entrenador electronico es el ENT18F458  con el microcontrolador 18F458-I/P. Si alguien me lo podria explicar le estaria profundamente agredecido. Muchas gracias.


----------



## joselito1 (Ene 6, 2009)

Soy yo otra vez. He hechado un vistazo al cd-rom que viene con el entrenador electronico y me parece que no viene el lenguaje de programacion para programar dicho microcontrolador. Me viene dos ficheros ejecutables, uno de ellos me sale un menu para abrir ficheros de extension Hex. Si alguien me pudiera explicar donde consegir el lenguaje de programación de dicho microcontrolador. Gracias.


----------



## joselito1 (Ene 6, 2009)

Contestandote al mensaje anterior me dieron un manual que esta grabado en el CD pero viene en ingles y no lo entiendo muy bien. Gracias


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 6, 2009)

Seguro que es simplemente un PIC? o será acaso un Picaxe?


----------



## mabauti (Ene 6, 2009)

la señales del micro las tienes disponibles en el conector hembra






aui hay una pagina de como aprender  usar el proto
http://www.freewebs.com/glafebre/

podrias hacer algo SEMEJANTE a esto :





lo mas recomendable EMHO es que te auxilies de alguien con el manual


----------



## joselito1 (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola, gracias por vuestras contestaciones. Ya lo tengo más claro. Solo quiero hacer otra pregunta más. ¡ Que  circuito electronico  puedo o cuantos puedo hacer  con este microcontrolador!


----------



## joselito1 (Ene 7, 2009)

Me gustaría saber si mi entrenador electronico es un picaxe. Si alguien me lo pudiera explicar. Gracias.


----------

